# FIBARK or BUST



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Might be easier to get a shuttle van to Colo Springs, then a ride to Salida.

https://www.coloradoshuttle.com/


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Blackhills stageline


----------

